# Long distance pomp rod



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

This ought to be an interesting thread. I have my favorites to build and use. I was just wondering what public opinion on a long distance pomp rod would be. Maybe I can broaden my options here....

Here are the specs:

Price: no limit 
Weight/Rig: 4oz 2 hook dropper
Length: Any
reel: in this case around a 6500 sized casting reel
Distance needed: Anything over 100yds to as far as a competent caster can get it out there, a rod for the long bomb.
Let's assume this rod will be spiked more that held. Keep that in mind when offering suggestions.

I am looking forward to the responses and thanks for playing along in advanced.

Robert


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

OK I'll bite..:fishing:

Why do you want a "long distance pomp rod" when most of them are close enough to pee on??
Just askin'


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Because there are situations in different areas that you need long distance. FL or TX beaches for example will need a longer bomb in certain situations. There is no catch, this is a sincere question. Just cause NC beaches or similar mid Alantic beaches don't necessarily need it, doesn't mean there isn't a need for it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

smlobx said:


> OK I'll bite..:fishing:
> 
> Why do you want a "long distance pomp rod" when most of them are close enough to pee on??
> Just askin'


just cause you ain't fishing for them out there don't mean they ain't out there. some of the best i have caught were over mid way down Avalon Pier..


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the Cabelas Predator at 11'-0"......This rod paired with a 6500 will launch a 4oz weight a country mile. It also has great bite detection. You will get a lot of yah's for Team Alabama and the like but for $89 the Predator is "my choice"


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> just cause you ain't fishing for them out there don't mean they ain't out there. some of the best i have caught were over mid way down Avalon Pier..


I have seen plenty caught past the cleaning sink on gotcha plugs on Mercer's. Quite a few citations.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Had a chance to throw a custom 11' CCP 2-5oz this weekend and it has to be the best in this class of rods that I have ever thrown. Even better than my Breakaway Omega.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

smlobx said:


> when most of them are close enough to pee on??
> Just askin'


Especially when they are in shooters cooler


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 1507 12'9" (cut three inches off the tip for a beach Drum Rod) I have a Grandwave 20 on it at the moment with some of that 20 pound yellow Pro Spec.

With a Beach Pendulum cast It will put a 5 oz Stingsilver out to where you can not hear it hit and if you are standing on the beach a lot of the time you can not see it hit either, sometimes I am not sure where the thing really went?

I am concerned with helicoptering though with the River Rig

So we are talking about distances approaching 200 yards with a small sandflea duct taped to a 5 ounce Sting Silver, should I be using braid for bite detection?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Cast Pro Series 10', 1-4 oz. custom built to a conventional with a Akios Shuttle 555SCM or if you want a levelwind, a LSI - awesome setup, River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> Cast Pro Series 10', 1-4 oz. custom built to a conventional with a Akios Shuttle 555SCM or if you want a levelwind, a LSI - awesome setup, River


+1...love mine...


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Century TTLDSM, 13' or TT Lite, 13'..........I use spinning setup with low riders with gathering guide approx 47" from reel stem and Century sliding reel seat.....with Shimano 5000 size reel (those with the LPM system). For me, these two rods out-throw anything I've tried with Hatteras cast, and I've tried many, both conventional and spinning fishing setups. That inventory includes Allstars, Ballistics, WRIs, and CTS. I know Jeremy S. uses both of these rods with conventional setups.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

*long dist. pomp rod*

If you want to get out there like I sometimes need to, try a New Zeland CTS 12' 2-4 oz. paired with a Abu 6500 C3CT Mag. It's not an inexpensive set up, but as you know ,why go cheap unless you just want to. You only live once.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

HStew said:


> but as you know ,why go cheap unless you just want to. You only live once.


 lol That's the way my wife shops. Would it be fair if I was held to a lower standard? With fishing, not only in quality but in quantity. Oh more new shoes? whoops, where did that new reel come from? lol


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the props guys.

I'm very happy with the performance of the 11' 2-5. As of today, available in casting from the factory... 

If you *really* want to reach out and touch the pomps with 4oz (or several other species) the 13' 3-6 matched with a 656 really is the heat.

Fresh batch in today (shameless plug inserted here).

Tommy


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Rainshadow SUR 1385F.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Islander80 said:


> Had a chance to throw a custom 11' CCP 2-5oz this weekend and it has to be the best in this class of rods that I have ever thrown. Even better than my *Breakaway Omega*.


Was going to be my suggestion. Pure dead-eye long bomber, and featherlight for its power.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

If they made them anymore it would be the 13' Allstar 1-3 in conventional. Back when these blanks first came out they were built for commercial pompano fishermen in Fla.. I have heard also that Pompano were usually caught in the trough however ALL of my Good Pompano have been caught on a long cast in front of the bar. Sorry I can't remember the numbers for that blank never was good at all that number stuff for the different blanks?
I will say I recently got a 10' 1-4 CCP and fully expect it to do what the above mentioned blank did and does without being quite so parabolic which is the only thing I didn't like about that particular Allstar blank. I can't wait to throw the CCP when and if the point opens back up! I have a funny feeling I will be looking for that 11' 2-5 CCP LOL!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

CCP 10ft 1-4 oz.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

13ft Allstar, TASR, black mamba, how about this oldie but goodie Allstar 1264 aka the spanny buster.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

x2 on the 1264 man I wish they hadn't stopped makn them blanks! Still lookn for a 1087 if anyone by chance has one LOL.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Oops


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Especially when they are in shooters cooler


Bwahhhh...hahahahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

No way you can throw 4 oz with the Cabela's predator rod. That rod can;t handle anything over 3oz. 

Great stick for $90 - 3/4 to 2.75oz if you are throwing hard. You will also be replacing the guides after a year or two, but that's really not a big deal considering the price of the stick.

I may have missed if anyone mentioned it, the Breakaway Omega is a 10'6" stick that can handle 2-5 well & throw a long way.

Cheers - Manny


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never fished for or caught a Pompano so I really don't know.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good thread. In the market for a new pompano rod, myself. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Rudedogg

if your side of the DE bay is anything like this side as far down as slaughter beach (big mud flats that might have 8ft of water at high tide) "pomp" rods are the way to go. i can throw 2-5oz a long way for bluefish, perch, croaker, ect and with braid get my rig back.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

markedwards said:


> TASR, black mamba


Yes to the first (if you can find one), but the BM is _awfully_ light.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

TASR with 6500 Mag Elite.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, a question for you in ALL seriousness...

For those of you who like the Team Alabama rod, what are you comparing it to? I didn't like that it was 3 pieces, but what would that rod realistically stack up against?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

solid7- the LDX for example.

dudeonthecouch- overall i'd agree but you could get 100yds with a 3oz sinker and braided line. i think 100yds was the minimum for "long distance" so i think the BM and the 1264 just meet that standard. either way they are great light powered rods. i haven't tried any of the CCP rods but i have no doubt they're great rods too, the ones i have mentioned i have hands on experience with.


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

Where can I look at the specs and purchase the Team Alabama rods?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

all the rods mentioned are suitable as are many more.
the selection of rods that fit your parameters are almost endless.
every rod company makes a good rod in the 4oz range from 9'-13'
the one i'm using now is a 12'6" century slingshot and i highly reccommend it
the best and most fun way is to try as many as you can before making decision

buy....try....sell..... repeat....works for me.....lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

markedwards said:


> Rudedogg
> 
> if your side of the DE bay is anything like this side as far down as slaughter beach (big mud flats that might have 8ft of water at high tide) "pomp" rods are the way to go. i can throw 2-5oz a long way for bluefish, perch, croaker, ect and with braid get my rig back.


Yup. Flat as a 2x4. Will have to keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

markedwards said:


> dudeonthecouch- overall i'd agree but you could get 100yds with a 3oz sinker and braided line. i think 100yds was the minimum for "long distance" so i think the BM and the 1264 just meet that standard. either way they are great light powered rods.


agree that it's a great light powered rod, and that 100yds is possible. just pointing out that it isn't what most people have in mind when they think "long cast surf rod" 3oz is the upper limit, and still must be handled smoothly. a too-quick thump with 3oz would likely shatter the whole damn thing.



mote1977 said:


> Where can I look at the specs and purchase the Team Alabama rods?



http://www.torquedsolutions.com/FishingFlea/Items4Sale.aspx

(as i said though, good luck)


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

dudeondacouch said:


> agree that it's a great light powered rod, and that 100yds is possible. just pointing out that it isn't what most people have in mind when they think "long cast surf rod" 3oz is the upper limit, and still must be handled smoothly. a too-quick thump with 3oz would likely shatter the whole damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great minds think a like but it can cast 4oz but i wouldn't do it too much. speaking of torquedsolutions did you notice the picture on there?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed it when it got put up and saw your name at the bottom.

All I could think was, "There aren't any sturgeon in the surf!"


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i remember the guys over at torqued saying they have thrown 4oz with the BM and it handled it fine, although i don't think it was a "reach the 3rd gut" type of cast


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

when i got my BM i beat on it and hit distances up to 400ft with a baitrunner, 10lb braid, and a 3oz sinker. then i figuered if it can take that lets try a 4oz and no you can't hit it as hard as i did with a 3 but you can get good distance with a 4oz lets say 200-270ft depending on the conditions.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

I still love my CCP 11' 2to5 after almost 2 years, landed a lot of pomps. Also rays reds and black drum
right there with it is a CTS 12' 1to3oz S8 surf

I like the parabolic action of the cast pro. the CTS feels really stiff for it's weight rating,but it does cast alittle farther than cast pro.
My next rod will be a century 13'er

around her we are always fishing for pomps sometimes they are close sometimes way out there.


----------



## roundman (May 28, 2009)

*long distance pomp rod*

I have a 11ft 6 in CTS rod rated for 1-3 oz that I currently use as a spinning rod with a Diawa Saltiga surf reel and 15 lb braid and a 40 lb shock leader. I use a 3 oz grip wire sinkers I make my self. This is a little outside your driteria but let me explain why I absolutely love this rod for pompano. I would argue that you do not ned 4 oz sinkers to pompano fish as long as you are using spudnick type sinkers. So if you drop to a lighter weight rod it just improves te overall experience. The CTS rods are extremely light weight and have the backbone to handlke most fish I encounter while pompano fishing. The Saltiga reel has a titanium frame and is the lightest long distance reel I have found. So I end up with an outfit that can cast a pompano double dropper rig 120-140 yards and is light enough to make it enjoyable. 

My second choice from the equipment I have is an old Breakawat 12 ft 3 in rod rated for 2-5oz with a 6500 Blue Younder. Nice set up but does not compare to the CTS.

My two cents worth


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm Using an Ole Pur-Glas 300-1 rated 1-4 ounces its 9'6.. It was a South Africian Company that I can no longer get blanks from, but if you see one for sale GRAB it.. I built it with the Fuji New Concept Guides, most of my personal rods have new concepts on htem.. 

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Being that pomps are a "hit and run" fish, and not a soft, lazy biter, I don't mind a rod that lacks the bite detection of other small fish type rods. For me, I prefer the castability over the action. I have a rod that has very progressive action, and rods that have a very fast action. Each one appeals to me for different reasons. Bite detection might be desireable in those cases where it's not a pompano, but a lazy spot or small pinfish - but I don't wander far from my rods, and I watch them hawkishly. (obviously, slack line is a dead giveaway)

I have (2) Tsunami 11' rods, which are very stiff. They cast effortlessly out to 80 yards. (farther, but I don't push it - good medium distance rod) I have the CCP 13' 3 to 6. A very good all around surf rod for respectable distances. I have an Ian Golds 5M rod, which I have only just got, but so far it's a beauty to cast. Boy, did I have to learn to back off when starting the cast. But it throws effortlessy out to 120+ yards. (obviously not into the wind) I like effortless casting, because I have shoulder and hip issues.

My next rod will be a Rainshadow 1505, which I had the pleasure of casting this weekend. (Thanks, "HookedUp") What can I say, except, what a fantastic stick. I was sold on it before I left the field.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

solid7 said:


> My next rod will be a Rainshadow 1505, which I had the pleasure of casting this weekend. (Thanks, "HookedUp") What can I say, except, what a fantastic stick. I was sold on it before I left the field.


Sure it wasn't a 1506??? I didn't know that misplaced tarheel had a 1505. Batson does make some fine blanks. My own 1505...first cast ever with bait yielded a 45" striper...very next cast nailed a 44"er just a few minutes later. Pal named it my "Mojo Stick"...and it has proven to be exactly that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SteveZ said:


> Sure it wasn't a 1506??? I didn't know that misplaced tarheel had a 1505. Batson does make some fine blanks. My own 1505...first cast ever with bait yielded a 45" striper...very next cast nailed a 44"er just a few minutes later. Pal named it my "Mojo Stick"...and it has proven to be exactly that.


You know, you're probably right... (would it really surprise you if that self-proclaimed "tackle ho" had at least 2 of them?) I may have just deduced for myself that it was the 1505 that I was really after. I did a little comparison when I got home at Batson's website, and did the comparison. A rod-buildin' fella that I know gave me thumbs up on that choice. (as well as sorta recommendin' it to begin with) 

Neverthelesss, I REALLY liked the Rainshadow. I've just never had a chance to cast one before, as they are nowhere to be found in this area. For the way *I like* to fish, it was one of the finest rods I've ever cast.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I think the 1505 is a better choice for 4-6 oz. I typically fish mine with 5 or 6 because I don't carry 4s. I do carry lots of 7s, 8s, & 10s.  But I have other sticks to throw them.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SteveZ said:


> I think the 1505 is a better choice for 4-6 oz. I typically fish mine with 5 or 6 because I don't carry 4s. I do carry lots of 7s, 8s, & 10s.  But I have other sticks to throw them.


I am definitely going with the 1505... I fish almost exclusively 4oz, and I hear that's the sweetspot of the 1505.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What pound braid and leader are y'all using for the pomps?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

1st choice CCP 11', 2nd CCP 10'


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> 1st choice CCP 11', 2nd CCP 10'


What pound braid and leader?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

How the hell did I miss THIS Thread???
No Matter, since both of my first choices have been mentioned several times.
#1 Right now has to be my new 11' CCP 2-5 built casting by River, with a 5500 Abu Pro Rocket. With 3 & 4oz getting out to the third hump is a complete non issue.
I've got it loaded with 11# Sakuma, the smoothest casting mono I have ever used. I'm with River on the Braid thing, too unforgiving for my taste, and I find that with the lighter mono I can hold better at those distances with lighter weights than I can with braid.
#2, but not by much, is my 12' CTS 2-4 oz with a Foran massaged Abu 6500 CT loaded with 20# Sakuma. This baby will put it well past the far bar with no effort at all, it is as light as a feather, and a joy to fish.
Also in the quiver, and worthy of consideration is the CCP 10' either casting or spinning, which can get it out there, but not quite as far as the 11' 
And the CTS 13'6" 3-6, which I will use for Pomps if I cannot hold with 4oz.
And to answer the leader question, all of these outfits have 40# clear Ande shock leaders on them. No need for more than that with these weights, especially since I don't have to hit any of them particularly hard to get where I need to be.
TjB


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> 5500 Abu Pro Rocket. With 3 & 4oz getting out to the third hump is a complete non issue.


Isn't a 5500 is a little unforgiving when you hook up with something bigger than a pomp at that kind of distance? Or has it not happened to you yet?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Isn't a 5500 is a little unforgiving when you hook up with something bigger than a pomp at that kind of distance? Or has it not happened to you yet?


It has not happened yet! But I really don't care if it does.
;-)
If it does I am willing to make that tradeoff, because the 5500s just suit those rods better (for my taste) and throw so nicely.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

KEVIN said:


> Rainshadow SUR 1385F.


This is gospel !


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

CCP 11' with my 5500 it is. Guess ill take it of my breakaway I use for stripers. It slings a Hopkins dang near out of site.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

You'll Love It!
Report back when you have it and had a chance to throw it!
And you know, if you are going to have it built, you can always have it built with low riders so you can use it with a spinner as well, but if you are already used to throwing metal with your 5500 that may be a moot issue for you.
I did that with one of my 10' CCPs and now I like it for throwing metal with a spinner even more than the regular factory spinning 10'er I have.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The Tommy Farmer 13' 3-6 is the rod for long distance and you still can cast short if needed, but you can't cast long with a short rod. The Akios 555 is the reel to put on it along with a River Rig.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

smlobx said:


> OK I'll bite..:fishing:
> 
> Why do you want a "long distance pomp rod" when most of them are close enough to pee on??
> Just askin'


....well for sure the big pomps USED to be in the surf slough...BUT....in the last 4 seasons on Topsail... Ifn U didn't THROW LONG.....U just ain't gonna get nothing bigger than a "dinkino"......I went to Blue Yonders and a variety of 10-11' store bought Diawa's....gots a Squall 12 too....
I never fish just close anymore....those mega pomps just don't want much of that Topsail slough anymore...WHY???.....still studying that one.....U can still get the old mega mullets up close, but if U are serious about Pomps...mullet are by-catch......


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> You'll Love It!
> Report back when you have it and had a chance to throw it!
> And you know, if you are going to have it built, you can always have it built with low riders so you can use it with a spinner as well, but if you are already used to throwing metal with your 5500 that may be a moot issue for you.
> I did that with one of my 10' CCPs and now I like it for throwing metal with a spinner even more than the regular factory spinning 10'er I have.


Will do. Gotta move some offshore gear first.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Im in store for my first pompano rod as well...purchased a Predator rod thinking i was going to make it my pomp set up but found out the tip is very soft which is great for your smaller fish i.e. Whiting,pinfish and spots. 

Looking for something a little stiffer maybe...so many options! Ill be taming it with a squall 12.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Do not discount the predator rod till you have tried it out. Many like their pomp rods for just that reason. Dead stick with a circle hook.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I have had it now for about a month, utilize it about 2 or 3 times outta the week. Don't get me wrong...i love the rod. Also considering it is my first surf rod. Can sling 3oz really well. But then again i have not caught a decent pomp on it yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I want to catch a big pomp in a bad way! They seem to slay them pretty regularly at bogue inlet pier! http://www.bogueinletpier.com/currentfishingreport.htm


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> Im in store for my first pompano rod as well...purchased a Predator rod thinking i was going to make it my pomp set up but found out the tip is very soft which is great for your smaller fish i.e. Whiting,pinfish and spots.
> 
> Looking for something a little stiffer maybe...so many options! Ill be taming it with a squall 12.


If you wait a couple more weeks, and then make that trip down here that we been talkin' up, I'll show you a few different options. (rod and reel)


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

CCP 12ft 3-7 oz with - 8 American Tackle "Ring-Lock" solid Titanium guides, 1 Fuji T-MNST Titanium Tip Guide with SIC ring, Fuji graphite DPSM reel seat matched with an Akios Sportcast Shuttle 666 SCMW reel.


Reel on 300 yards of 30lb braid....top shot another 175 yards of 15lb test mono.....add a 50lb clear mono shock leader - with 5-8 turns on the reel - add your pomp poison to the end and cast it well over 100 yards with literally no effort. Pull the graphite brake blocks out of the 666....leaning on magnets....it will nail 180+ without much effort. The mono top shot will let you work the casts...without having to worry about braid....backing this with tons of 30lb braid (line diameter of 8lb test if that)...just in case you hook up with something well over 30+lbs.....the best of both worlds and that's how I rig my smaller casting reels...braid for backing with mono on top for casting. When I nail a good one......I cast into my braid backing 

This same rod can hold it's on with big old Jack Crevalle, Smoker Kings and or big fat "oversized" Red drum rigged this way. Enough sensitivity in the tip to feel the small bites - it's an excellent rod for lighter loads and holds it own when you do hook up with the occassional "oversized" fish.

I've been using mine to free swim live bull mullet....working the rocks for tarpon and kings, using the live bait's weight only...nothing else, to cast 80 - 120 yards without anything else at all, no weight, just a 14/0 circle hook and a live bait rigged and casted...it's an absolute blast to do and I can cast and walk the rocks...working the outflow with a live bait for kings, tarpon and jackfish! I can fish a live mullet for a few casts before he dies and or gets hammered by something below....this alone is very desirable to me...one rod with live bait and DISTANCE to deliver, without killing my bait on the launch! Casting this same rod, I can cast lures from 2 - 4 ounces with full control and decent distances....all day long! Extremely light weight....with the titanium guides and tip.....and it casts far enough...with control....to draw crowds that will stand and stare at you working it in the suds!


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

CCP 11' 2-5... I have one already, and after this fall, will be building one for a buddy, and prob the 10' 1-4 too...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow reading this thread one would think you need $400-500 before you can start catching a <5lb fish...Not saying I wouldn't spend that much though...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> Wow reading this thread one would think you need $400-500 before you can start catching a <5lb fish...Not saying I wouldn't spend that much though...


Sometimes the difference between a >5 lb fish and a <5lb fish = a $400-$500 rod.

A rod is just a piece of equipment, and it is no substitute for a genuine strategy. I've got $65 rods that make the beach trip right alongside my higher priced rods. They just don't do the same job. I never really know what range I'm gonna be catching them at on a given day, and even when I think I do know, they have a tendency to surprise. 

"Long distance pomp rod" is the thread subject. It's a very subjective term, in that it means something different to lots of people. (and depends greatly on where you fish)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Greg,
Have you thrown one of the CCP 11'ers yet?
And I cannot remember, are you a conventional guy or not?
I know that you are of the Steelhead Rod persuasion.
TjB


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong, I am all for spending $$$, the next rod I am buying will be the 11' CCP 2-5 unless I can get my hands on the team alabama 13'. Have not thrown the CCP yet but have heard nothing but good things about it. I am mainly a spinner guy as of now, will prob make the switch eventually when I get more $$$. I only use steelhead rods for in close...love catching slot pups on light tackle in close with fleas on those


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

greg12345- LLLLooonnggg distance from the beach may be significant between fixed and free spool reels. High speed also is something to think about i.e. SLOSH 20 with 6:1, which, I think is like 36" per handle revolution- that is a big difference from 3:1 when you throwed one way out there.


----------

